# NCE Switch Kat



## Pirate Nick (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, long time lurker on this great forum and this is my first post (cry for help).

I'm currently putting together a Kato N scale layout controlled by a Digitrax Zephyr and decided to use NCE Switch Kats to control my #6 turnouts as they looked really simple to install. The problem that I am having is with programming them though.

I have them wired per the instruction manual and have followed the instructions to the word with regards to programming, but some of the units just fail to respond and switch themselves independently, but some work perfectly as advertised. So I am guessing that I am doing something wrong somewhere. As a process of elimination I have used a working unit on a common turnout, so the problem is not with the turnout itself.

My procedure is;
1 - Wire the switch Kat per the manual.
2 - Install the programming wire.
3 - Power up the track
4 - Assign the address
5 - Uninstall the programming wire.

I've tried uninstalling the programming wire with the track on and off and get the same results.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

PN


----------



## Pirate Nick (Apr 21, 2013)

*And a Solution*

So, after a lot of trial and error, here is my solution.

Admittedly, I'm using a Digitrax Zephyr and this may have been a bit more straight forward if I was using an NCE system, I'm also new to DCC so this may seem intuitive to those more experienced than I, but here is what I felt was missing from the instructions.

Turn off power to the tracks.

Once you have installed the Switch Kat per the instructions and have the programming wire attached, turn on power to the tracks.

Go into “Switch” mode on the controller and call up a number/address that will not be the switch number, ie 999 and press the “C” or “T” button.

Enter the assigned number/address of the switch and press the “C” or “T” button.

DO NOT exit “Switch” mode or turn off track power.

Remove the programming wire.

Now everything should work as advertised.

The mistake that I was originally making was that I was exiting “Switch” Mode and turning off the track power before removing the programming wire. This resulted in having no direct control of the switch and the switch throwing itself randomly.

As a side note. I contacted NCE support when I was having problems and they recommended that I install a “snubber” on my layout as the problem sounded like it was being caused by electrical noise. A “snubber” is a resistor and capacitor wired in series across the positive and negative bus wires. I did this and, although it wasn't the solution, it is probably a good idea in the long run.

Hope this helps any newbies out there like me who decide to go with Switch Kats.


----------

